# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  Cliente svizzero con partita iva italiana

## DottFrancesco

Buongiorno,
è confermata la facoltà di emettere fatture NON elettroniche anche a clienti esteri con partita iva italiana (nel caso specifico Groupon che ha sede in Svizzera). 
Grazie

----------


## zallaaa12

Non se é una stabile organizzazione. 
Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk

----------

